# Lichtstrahlen??



## CantNo (12. Oktober 2001)

Hi,


wollt euch mal fragen, wie ich solche Lichtstrahlen hinbekomm?
Hab das tut von Darkmastah gesahen, ist aber nicht ganz das richtige!


1. Bild:


----------



## CantNo (12. Oktober 2001)

... und das 2. Bild:


----------



## fischkrampf (13. Oktober 2001)

Das würde ich auch gern wissen.
Wäre nett wenn sich jmd bereiterklärt ein Tutorial zu machen...


----------



## mono (13. Oktober 2001)

*hmm...*

...also ich würde sagen..

1. eine neue ebene dann malst du einen "großen" punkt ( größe und farbe beliebig) dann radialer weichzeichner, strahlen/zoom, stärke so zw 70 und 100 je nach bild, quality hmm... good oder best 

2. dann mim wischfinger die einzelnen "strahlen" bearbeiten os das es dann so wie das aussieht.

3. von dem bild auf das du das angewendet hast den teil "hinter" dem die strahlen hervorkommen sollen asuschneiden/kopieren und als neue ebene über die strahlen legen 

evtl. noch eine neue ebene erstellen und mit den ebenen optionen rumspielen ( negativ multiplizieren etc.) vielleicht uah n bizzl gaußscher weichzeichner

//edit  damit dus zum "leuchten" bringst musst du ein bisschen mit der tonwertkorrektur und mit der Sättigung rumprobieren da kenn ich die werte nich genau ( towertkorrektur und so findest du unter bild/einstellen/)

ich glaub müsste so gehn bin mir aber nich sicher ansonsten halt such funkton verwenden

mono


----------

